# Continuously crying at night-time



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

No matter what we do for Phoebe, she will not stop crying when in her crate.
We only got her Friday, so shes been with us for 4 days.
First night, she fell asleep herself on the floor, so all was needed was for me to pick her up and put her in her crate. 2nd night, a little bit of whimpering after been put in her crate, but after about a minute she went to sleep.
3rd night was the same as the 2nd night.
Tonight shes been terrible. We put her in her crate at about 8pm so she could start getting used to been in there like Milo is. I said i'd leave her in there for about an hour to let her get used to been in there alone when nobody else is in the room. She cried and cried, until eventually once she had calmed down, i went to fetch her out.
I put her in her crate tonight at about 1:40am and went downstairs to watch some telly, she was still crying 2hrs later, and she was never quiet once.
When i came up to bed, she wouldnt stop crying. I put my hand in with her to comfort her, but she still cried, eventually she quietened down and layed down to sleep. I quietly removed my hand from the crate and she started again. Since then, shes carried on crying.
Shes been crying for at least 3 1/2hrs none stop and just wont settle down.
My daughter is extremelly sleep deprieved and getting really upset over it cos she cant sleep because of the noise.

Milo came home at 8 weeks old and his first night home was ok. He cried a little but with a little comfort, was fine.
Phoebe is 11 weeks old, and just wont stop crying

Any suggestions?


----------



## Lucy is my Girl (Jul 4, 2006)

Hello,

Lucy use to cry alot to she is 13weeks we have had her for 5 weeks now I put her crate in our room when we go to bed and tell her its time for bed I also just got her a bed buddy that looks like a bear or pig (cant really tell)and you open the belly and put it in the micowave for 45sec and then put it back in the bear(its like a bean bag that goes in side thats what you are warming up), and that works great she knows when we warm it up she sits right at my feet until its done and then I shake it up on the way back to the bedroom and she beats me in there, and is already in the crate and if she wakes in the middle of the nite we just go warm it up again and she goes potty at that time and back to bed again, we also have a clock in her crate for the ticking(I heard that helps them sleep)...this has worked for me...


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

I think your puppy is learning that if it cries long enough you will come in there. I know it is hard but you have to IGNORE the crying. It will last for a week to 2 weeks usually and then your puppy will start liking its crate. I have crate trained all of my dogs and it was a nightmare at first and I thought I would never get any sleep but it does stop eventually lol.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

it took about a week for Twiglet to stop crying at night, but i agree dont go to her when she cries however much u want to


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

Jinxy was fine with her crate, but I got her a buddy too. She now loves him and carries him everywhere.  I'd noticed she was calmer when I was with her, so I gave her something with my scent. I gave her an old sock after I wore it for a while. The first few nights she was sleeping on the sock. Now she has no interest in it and loves her crate.:toothy7:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

I havent gone to her when shes been crying. I know all about that and know it will only make it worser.
I go to her when she has completely stopped


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

Aw. She's just a little baby. 

It's hard to ignore, and I actually wouldn't ignore her if she cries at other times as well. I've read some posts about crying pups and some of them had physical ailments, so if you think she actually is hurting, you might take her in to be checked. If she doesn't cry at all when you cuddle or play with her, then it's just a baby thing and all the suggestions are good ones.

I remember being sleep deprived with Dolly a bit, and also with my human kids...but it did all pass.

Good luck!


----------



## chi-momma (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm now on my 3rd chi puppy! I got her last Thursday. So far she hasn't been to bad. She cries for a few minutes and then she goes to sleep. My middle chi Cocoa has always cried and hates being alone. Even to this day and she is a yr. and a half. Eventually after Cocoa was potty trained we started to put my oldest Shea in the cage with her. That usually calms her down. Stay strong! Crates are great for training. As long as you don't put her in there when she does something wrong. I was reading some where to put them in the bath tub if they do something wrong instead of the crate. That's what I did with Cocoa while we were potty training. It will get better! 

Kristin, Shea, Cocoa, and Zoey


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Crate training is so hard for me I always put it off for a few months because I'mm too much of a whimp to go through it (even though I know they're totally fine). I did crate train Chloe when she was a young puppy and covering the front and the sides of her crate so that she couldn't see it seemed to really help for some reason. I actually left a couple inches of the sides and the back uncovered just to be safe and not concerned with air flow but she couldn't see anything and she would calm down a lot quicker and go to sleep. I'd always try and walk her or play with her to try and tire her out before puting her in but it didn't always work. I can't remember how long it took but I don't think more than 2 weeks. She still sleeps in her crate and goes in there on her own now. Maybe feeding her in her crate will help her..I've heard it helps them think of it as a positive place and adjust quicker. Good luck and am looking forward to seeings pics!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I had this with only one of the chis ive had, Fynn our youngest, in the end i gave in and she sleeps with us in our bed and is the baby of all of them shes 4 years old and still the baby!


----------

